# Ruido al tocar el cable del microfono



## agustinzzz (Feb 14, 2013)

Tengo un problema con un amplificador para micrófono que construí.
Adjunto el esquemático.



El micrófono *NO* es balanceado y se conecta en las entradas "Mic" y "MicGND".
El amplificador funciona, la "Salida Amplificada" pasa por un capacitor de 22 uF y despues por un potenciómetro (volumen) para terminar a la entrada de un TDA.

El problema es se induce mucho ruido cuando toco el cable, parece ser un ruido de línea.

Probé con capacitores en diferentes lugares y valores (como filtros) y con otros micrófonos pero el resultado es siempre el mismo.

El cable viene con el micrófono.

¿Alguien puede darme una idea de cual puede ser el problema?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 14, 2013)

ese tipo de mic gnd  NO es masa y te genera una... es un terrible amplificador de capacitancia de tu cuerpo ese es el ruido que vos escuchas, la masa va a negativo y todo como: la placa, el cable, el mic etc tiene que tener un buen blindaje a masa


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 14, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> ese tipo de mic gnd  NO es masa y te genera una... es un terrible amplificador de capacitancia de tu cuerpo ese es el ruido que vos escuchas, la masa va a negativo y todo como: la placa, el cable, el mic etc tiene que tener un buen blindaje a masa



Hola SSTC, usé este circuito porque me suprime otros ruidos.
Anteriormente había utilizado un amplificador no inversor simple y el efecto era el mismo de inducción era lo mismo, con la diferencia que se me metían muchos otros ruidos de alta frecuencia.

¿Cuando dices que "ese tipo de mic gnd  NO es masa" a que te refieres específicamente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2013)

Esa es una conexión balanceada, se emplea un cable de 2 vivos y malla.

La malla se conecta a GND y al cuerpo del micrófono.

Las 2 salidas de la cápsula del micrófono se conectan mediante los 2 "Vivos" del cable a donde escribiste Mic y MicGND


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 14, 2013)

Hola Fogonazo.
El Micrófono que estoy usando es *NO* balanceado, tiene solo dos cables (en realidad una ficha mono).


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2013)

¿ Y para que una entrada balanceada con un micrófono no-balanceado ?

Se te está metiendo ruido porque el cuerpo y cable del micrófono se aplican a una "Entrada" de señal.

Como solución puedes tratar de convertir el micrófono a balanceado, ¿ Que tipo de micrófono tienes ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2013)

No  podés usar una entrada balanceada con un micrófono desbalanceado


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 14, 2013)

El micrófono que utilizo es dinámico marca "Moon" de unos 600 ohms de impedancia, el cable es de 3,60 mts exactamente. Lo conecté a otro amplificador el cual utiliza un circuito parecido y funciona sin problemas.

Estoy utilizando la entrada balanceada, porque al quedar el micrófono "montado en una continua" me eliminó muchos otros ruidos que se me inducían en el amplificador y por ende se amplificaban con el TDA.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 14, 2013)

agustinzzz dijo:


> El Micrófono que estoy usando es *NO* balanceado, tiene solo dos cables (en realidad una ficha mono).



el que lleva ese circuito es este 







y aca para que leas un poco de info sobre microfonos

http://hispavila.com/3ds/tutores/electret.html


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 14, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No  podés usar una entrada balanceada con un micrófono desbalanceado



¿Por qué no?
Si la diferencia es que la masa del micrófono no queda físicamente conectada a la masa del circuito. Solamente se amplifica la diferencia entre la masa y señal del micrófono.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2013)

Claro , si ponés un cable blindado doble (que hasta puede ser uno estereo) , *en la otra punta del cable* podés hacer lo que quieras


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 14, 2013)

SSTC el micrófono que yo utilizo es dinámico (de bobina), el que muestras en el link es capacitivo.

Además no se podría conectar en el circuito que muestro.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , si ponés un cable blindado doble (que hasta puede ser uno estereo) , *en la otra punta del cable* podés hacer lo que quieras



Lo que quiera, menos conectar el micrófono que estoy utilizando...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2013)

Poné un cable estereo doble , blindaje a GND , y los dos cablecitos a MIC y MICGND.

En la otra punta del cable conectá el MIC a MIC , la masa de la cápsula dinámica a MICGND y la masa exterior del micrófono a GND (blindaje del cable)


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 14, 2013)

El cable del micrófono ya viene armado, la idea es usar ese cable.

Te comento que antes de este circuito, había realizado un amplificador no inversor con un operacional pero el ruido se metía igual cuando tocaba el cable, y en ese caso, la masa del micrófono estaba conectada a la masa del circuito.

¿Puede ser que el cable tan largo sea la causa de este problema?

¿Como puede ser que este mismo circuito lo utiliza un equipo comprado y funciona sin problemas?
El mic que uso para probar este equipo comprado es el mismo que utilizo en mi circuito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2013)

¿ Como conectaste el jack donde conecta el micrófono ?


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 14, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como conectaste el jack donde conecta el micrófono ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 14, 2013)

agustinzzz dijo:


> SSTC el micrófono que yo utilizo es dinámico (de bobina), el que muestras en el link es capacitivo.
> Además no se podría conectar en el circuito que muestro.



y R1 de 680Ω para que es para polarizar que un dinámico  y si crees saber mas que los que te estamos diciendo pues segui...

YO me quedo acá, seguí la... suerte mas que éxitos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2013)

agustinzzz dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 87897



Eso es un Plug, yo pregunté por el Jack




SSTC dijo:


> ....YO me quedo acá, seguí la... suerte mas que éxitos



Creo que pronto te sigo


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 14, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> y R1 de 680Ω para que es para polarizar que un dinámico  y si crees saber mas que los que te estamos diciendo pues segui...
> 
> YO me quedo acá, seguí la... suerte mas que éxitos



Primero, no creo saber más que nadie sino no estaría pidiendo ayuda. No es para que te enojes.

Estuve viendo varios circuitos de amplificadores para micrófonos y en la mayoría siempre lo conectaban en serie con una resistencia de unos 10K a Vcc para "montar" la señal del micrófono en una continua, por más que este sea dinámico.
En este caso también estaría esa continua, pero una continua "más alta".

A mí me sirvió para eliminar un montón de ruidos que se inducían con solo una resistencia a Vcc.

Igualmente te agradezco por tu interés en colaborar conmigo.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso es un Plug, yo pregunté por el Jack



Lo que quise expresar es que el jack responde a esa conexión con respecto a mi circuito.
Por si a caso lo testie con multímetro.




Fogonazo dijo:


> Creo que pronto te sigo



Espero que no


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2013)

El jack para entrada balanceada debe ser estéreo, 2 vivos y GND, de manera que al insertar el plug mono (En este caso) derive a GND la entrada (-mic) del previo.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 14, 2013)

Buenas tardes agustinzzz

Sin entrar a analizar las causas por la que ese Amplificador que has posteado produce mucho ruido, hay que seañalar que el mismo tinene un grave error de diseño  

En la entrada Inversora (-) hay un Divisor de Tesión, esto es incorrecto.

El Divisor hay que conectarlo en la entrada No Inversora (+), de esta manera la tensión de salida estará ~ a 1/2 de VCC de esta manera minimizamos la distorsión producida por el recorte del Semiciclo Positivo o Negativo de la señal.

Acompaño en circuito muy básico realizado con un Operacional.

Acompaño un diseño de un Previo.
Verás que el Divisor es asimétrico, hay una Resistencia de 120k y otra de 82K, esto es para compensar la diferencias de excursión de la tensión de salida en el Operacional ya que es distinta en el Semiciclo Positivo que en el Semiciclo Negativo.

El Condensador de 470pF en paralelo con la Resistencis de realimentación tiene como misión reducir la ganancia en altas Frecuencias.

De todas formas, las entradas de Micrófono con Vivo y Masa (Pantalla) tiene que funcionar pefectamente, en este sentido está todo inventado, millones de Micrófonos lo demuestran 

Sal U2


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 18, 2013)

¡Gracias miguelus por la observación del divisor de tensión!
Es cierto, estaba mal colocado el divisor pero eso no solucionó el "efecto de antena" que hacía cuando tocaba el cable.
Probé con el divisor asimétrico como comentas, pero a mi me resulto en una distorsión de la voz, así que lo dejé a Vcc/2.

El condensador de 470pF es muy útil para eliminar los ruidos que se escuchan y son de alta frecuencia, al menos a mí me dio resultado.

No utilicé el micrófono con su masa unida a la masa del circuito porque se me inducían unos ruidos debidos a unas líneas de comunicación digital que pasan cerca de las del micrófono (lamentablemente un mal diseño del impreso).

*La solución al efecto antena la encontré cambiando el operacional*

Así es, cambié el LM358 por un TL082 y ya se había reducido en gran proporción el "efecto antena". Probé con otro operacional que no estoy seguro cual es ya que solo tiene impreso "A 5" y abajo "082". Imagino que es un TL082 pero con alguna característica que elimina este problema.
Si alguien puede aportar información de este integrado, bienvenido sea.

En unos días voy a intentar con un TL072 que según la hoja de datos es como el 082 pero de aún más bajo ruido y publicaré los resultados.

Por el momento puedo decir que está solucionado.
Gracias a todos por la ayuda.


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 19, 2013)

Estuve por comentar lo del integrado. Es imposible obtener buenos resultados en un circuito de audio con el LM358. No sirve. En aplicaciones de Audio no tiene punto de comparación con el NE5532 o el RC4558 con entrda bipolar o TL072 y TL082 con entrada FET. A mi me enloqueció en el diseño de un preamplificador que no lograba sacarle los ruidos y la distorsión. Puse un NE5532 y fué mágico...
Igualmente, como te lo han indicado, para conectar un mic con cable no balanceado a una entrada balanceada, se debe identificar uno de los polos de entrada con masa. El tratamiento de la masa es también un gran tema sobre el que nunca está de más repasar.

Saludos


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 20, 2013)

Si, lo del integrado es increíble. Se nota mucho el cambio.
Por otro lado, seguí investigando y me topé con que el TL082 es un *integrado diseñado para fuente doble.*
En mi circuito no solo que *estoy usando una fuente simple*, sino que también estoy alimentando con 5V.

Según la hoja de datos, el TL082/072 tiene una excursión máxima de Vcc - 1.5V aproximadamente, por lo que me quedarían 3.5V de excursión a la salida (hablando de pico a pico de la onda).
Pero hay otra cuestión que también no tuve en cuenta, ese dato está dado para una alimentación doble, por lo que por lógica, debería restar otros 1.5V, quedando solo 2V de excursión.
Con esto, me doy cuenta de que mi circuito no está haciendo funcionar bien 

Ahora pedí unos integrados *TLC082/072* (notar la letra C en la denominación) los cuales están diseñados para funcionar con fuente simple.

Vitruvio, con estos integrados que publicas tendría el mismo inconveniente que te describí, por eso no los pedí para probar, pero no dudo de que deben ser mucho mejores que los 082/072 en las correctas condiciones de funcionamiento.

Cuando los tenga, publicaré los resultados.


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 25, 2013)

Bueno, expongo como había antedicho, los resultados.

Con respecto a los integrados *TLC082/072*, la verdad que me defraudaron. No solo que no cambió en nada la calidad del sonido, sino que saturan mucho antes que con TL (sin la C).

Conseguí diferentes integrados *TL072ACP, TL072CN, TL072BCP, TL072CP* y la verdad que con todos sigue haciendo una terrible inducción. El primero de los nombrados tiene menos ruido, sale bastante más claro el sonido pero el efecto de inducción permanece.

Sigo en la búsqueda de información con respecto al integrado *A 5 082* pero no encuentro nada. No se cuál es la característica que tiene pero desaparece el efecto de inducción sobre el cable y el sonido del micrófono sale limpio. Parece mágico...

P.D.: parece una bitácora este post...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2013)

agustinzzz dijo:


> .....Conseguí diferentes integrados *TL072ACP, TL072CN, TL072BCP, TL072CP* y la verdad que con todos sigue haciendo una terrible inducción. El primero de los nombrados tiene menos ruido, sale bastante más claro el sonido pero el efecto de inducción permanece....



Será porque el problema proviene de otro lado y no del integrado empleado


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 26, 2013)

Te lo ha comentado Fogonazo: "estás conectando la malla del mic a una entrada..." Otros hemos insistido en que estás conectando en forma incorrecta este mic al tipo de entrada... 
Prueba un circuito de entrada simple para este mic, o conecta la entrada que va a masa del mic, a masa del circuito y verás.

Saludos.


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 26, 2013)

Gracias por la sugerencia Vitruvio

Si conecto la masa del circuito a la masa (o malla) del micrófono, se inducen por el cable una cantidad de ruidos de diferente índole. Ya sea de motores y de algunas luminarias.

Cosa que no sucede si lo conecto con la "masa flotante" como está indicado en el circuito.

Depende de con que circuito integrado lo arme, aparece algún tipo inducción sobre el cable que no aparece con uno en particular. Si lo armo con el circuito integrado con denominación A 5 082, mágicamente no se induce más nada sobre el cable.

Probé con un barrido de frecuencia desde 20 Hz a 20 KHz y no hay ningún filtro dentro de este extraño circuito integrado.

Sigo intentando conocer la procedencia de este circuito integrado y cuando tenga más novedades las comentaré aquí.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2013)

agustinzzz dijo:


> Así es, cambié el LM358 por un TL082 y ya se había reducido en gran proporción el "efecto antena". Probé con otro operacional que no estoy seguro cual es ya que solo tiene impreso "A 5" y abajo "082". Imagino que es un TL082 pero con alguna característica que elimina este problema.
> *Si alguien puede aportar información de este integrado, bienvenido sea.*


Ese integrado "es un" TL082 mas trucho que billete de tres dólares!!!!
Tengo un par de ellos en casa guardados de hace.. hummmm... veinte años, mas o menos  , y la verdad es que los he usado en un par de circuito simples con AO y funcionan, pero no les he medido nada ni les tengo mucha devoción. No tienen marca alguna, así que no busqués datasheet por que lo mas probable es que sean parte de algún rejunte esotérico de silicio.

EN fin.. si anda con ese, pues usalo y listo , aunque lo mas probable es que tu probelma sea otra cosa completamente diferente al chip...


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 26, 2013)

Gracias *ezavalla* es el primer indicio que tengo acerca de este integrado en días.
Pregunté en varios lados y nadie nunca lo había visto.

Tiene algo ese integrado que hace funcionar correctamente el circuito.

Pero si me dices que lo tienes hace tanto tiempo y siendo tan "trucho" creo que no voy a tener suerte buscando información...

Por otro lado, este circuito es parte de uno mucho mayor que se fabricará en serie en un futuro no muy lejano y voy a tener que descubrir la solución a esta incógnita.


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 27, 2013)

Yo he utilizado el TL082 sin problemas ... Al contrario, corrijanme si me equivoco pero es un excelente AO con GBP de 4MHz ! y entrada JFET.


----------

